# Kitchener Grinder



## old sarge (Apr 23, 2018)

Quite awhile back, someone was asking about grinders and the Kitchener was recommended but was also mentioned as no longer available.  I think.  Is this the grinder?


----------



## mosparky (Apr 23, 2018)

I was the one that reported it as no longer available at Northern tool. The one you show is the big brother to the Kithener many people got for $70 at Northern Tool.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 23, 2018)

No, the model most of us have is in a white plastic housing. Shows discontinued on Northern tool's site. Above must be a new model. The description seems about the same including the all important all metal gears...JJ


----------



## old sarge (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for clearing that up.  And now that you mention it, the one you were referring to had buttons as opposed to the dial?


----------



## SonnyE (Apr 24, 2018)

Looks like a nice Birthday present. :)
Oh wait, that doesn't come till next year... :(


----------



## jrsdws (Apr 30, 2018)

Old Sarge, I ended up buying the Kitchener shown in your original post.  I added the extended warranty through Amazon for a few bucks.  So far so good.  It is performing quite well.


----------



## old sarge (Apr 30, 2018)

Sounds good. Keep folks posted as the need for a grinder pops up every once in awhile. LEM produces a couple of similar units called Mighty Bites although I don’t recall anyone having and using them. But Kitchener seemed popular.


----------

